# PVC prices going up!



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got an email from my supplier saying PVC prices are going up 23% at the end of the business day the Friday.

If any of you plumbers need PVC you might want to stock up a little. I would imagine it will happen nation wide.

Mike


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

yup! bastards

just bid on 30 new houses too....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

This whole oil thing is kind of a scam in itself....oh well.

I sent this out to some friends and just got a return email from a siding buddy that said he also got a notice about an increase for vinyl siding.

That should help the economy.:laughing::blink::shutup:



Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys in that states don't use ABS?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You guys in that states don't use ABS?


In souther Wisconsin we use PVC but in the north part of the state they use ABS. I have no idea why.

We should all get together with a few beers and have a meeting and decide to all use just one type.:blink:

Mike


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh well, there goes Azek prices again. :furious:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> In souther Wisconsin we use PVC but in the north part of the state they use ABS. I have no idea why.
> 
> We should all get together with a few beers and have a meeting and decide to all use just one type.:blink:
> 
> Mike


Strange, for drain pipe if you want PVC here you have to go to a plumbing supplier and even then they don't stock the same amount as ABS. All houses are done in ABS....I really wonder what the diff is.

Pools and hottubs seem to use PVC, and as of a couple years ago furnace vents have to be in System636 PVC (before they could be ABS)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Strange, for drain pipe if you want PVC here you have to go to a plumbing supplier and even then they don't stock the same amount as ABS. All houses are done in ABS....I really wonder what the diff is.
> 
> Pools and hottubs seem to use PVC, and as of a couple years ago furnace vents have to be in System636 PVC (before they could be ABS)


Poly Vinyl Chloride is denser than Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene, and PVC doesn't burn as easily as ABS. ABS is not allowed for above ground use in IL, and because it sheers easier than PVC and other plastics it may be outlawed for below grade use as well.


----------



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

Just have to keep up to date and past the cost on. Thats what I hate about copper. Bid a job then 2 weeks later price is up and you lose money


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mpc_Mikey said:


> Just have to keep up to date and past the cost on. Thats what I hate about copper. Bid a job then 2 weeks later price is up and you lose money


Why aren't you including an escalator clause to cover material increases in your proposal?


----------



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Why aren't you including an escalator clause to cover material increases in your proposal?


 I just started my company last Oct. So I am still working on my contracts. Thats one reason I found this site. And if I get a qoute in write from my parts house, they will stand by it for 30 days. But own a smaller job where a give a virbal price it doesnt help/.


----------



## london plumber (Feb 5, 2011)

How can you compare prices fairly without knowing?:furious:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope no good contractor buys on price.

As a supplier, we give price increase amounts (stepped and maximums) for contractors well in advance (1-2 year escalations), that were guaranteed not to be exceeded. This was done because we never did not know what the contractor was bidding and the length/duration of the bid or contract. This eliminated the contractor providing information on what was being bid and also eliminated the penny-anti price shopping. We relied on the bid date of the contract acceptance if it was from a contractor with a good history of sales over the years.

When looking ahead, it is only a quotation for bidding purposes and a good contractor must protect his bid price, even if emotional to be cheap or plan ahead.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

23%? Man, that is a hefty increase....Why so much?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> 23%? Man, that is a hefty increase....Why so much?


Because of oil prices


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> I hope no good contractor buys on price.
> 
> As a supplier, we give price increase amounts (stepped and maximums) for contractors well in advance (1-2 year escalations), that were guaranteed not to be exceeded. This was done because we never did not know what the contractor was bidding and the length/duration of the bid or contract. This eliminated the contractor providing information on what was being bid and also eliminated the penny-anti price shopping. We relied on the bid date of the contract acceptance if it was from a contractor with a good history of sales over the years.
> 
> When looking ahead, it is only a quotation for bidding purposes and a good contractor must protect his bid price, even if emotional to be cheap or plan ahead.


That's not how I bid. When material goes up so do my prices.


----------



## psolutions (Jun 15, 2009)

PVC is always "going up" lol. Between the government and the suppliers, it's impossible for the working man to make money.


----------

